# [CONSOLA] Problemas con los acentos (cerrado)

## 7th_sign

Que hay amigos, nuevamente aquí recurriendo a su ayuda.

Esta vez tengo un detalle con los acentos en consola o terminal, es bastante curioso, estaba modificando las particiones de un disco duro con cfdisk y cuando ya queria escribir mis particiones, tenia que confirmar con la cadena "sí" (con acento) y mi terminal no quiere ponerlo, aún y cuando copio y la pego, solo me pone la "s"

Alguién sabe como puedo hacer para que los acentos tengan echo en la terminal??. Lo he intentado con la Gnome Terminal y con la TTY1.

Bueno amigos espero su respuesta para poder formatear mi disco con las particiones deseadas.

Saludos

----------

## ZaiPower

Supongo que el problema viene de que tienes el sistema en UTF8.

Si en la consola ejecutas el comando 'unicode_start' (como root) lo solucionarás.  Este comando cambia la fuentes y la disposición del teclado para que sea compatible con UTF8, incluyendo el poder introducir acentos.

Yo, para no tener que preocuparme he puesto las siguientes líneas al final del fichero '/etc/profile' (este script se ejecuta cada vez que haces login).

```
# Establecemos la codificación UTF-8 en consola

[ "$TERM" == "linux" ]  &&  sudo unicode_start;
```

Para que un usuario normal pueda ejecutar el comando he utilizado el comando 'sudo' que se configura en '/etc/sudoers' (incluyo las líneas de dicho fichero que permiten a cualquiera ejecutar los comandos unicode_start y uniode_stop).

```

Cmnd_Alias             UNICODE=/usr/bin/unicode_start, /usr/bin/unicode_stop

ALL                    ALL=NOPASSWD:UNICODE

```

----------

## 7th_sign

valgame, ejecute el comando que me indicas y la terminal se volvio loca, escribiendo un mismo caracter n veces, la cerraba y la volvia abrir y ya no lo hacia pero no respondia a mi teclas.

Creo que tengo algo mal por ahi, me leere de nuevo la guía de utf8 que anda por ahi, y ya les cuento, si me atoro con algo ahi les pido ayuda.

gracias

----------

## pacho2

¿al final funcionó?

Saludos y gracias por la información

----------

## Stolz

7th_sign, por si te sirve, también se ha hablado en este hilo y se mencionan algunas posibles soluciones.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Pues a mí el título de este hilo me parece mucho más descriptivo y acertado que "mas sobre unicode".

----------

## cameta

Al usar UTF-8 se pueden producir graves problemas en la consola, puede haber problemas con las ñ, los acentos no aparecen, la tecla del euro se vuelve loca.

Estos problemas se producen porque el kernel no maneja adecuadamente unicode, pero afortunadamente si instalas el kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 esto se puede solucionar.

Suponiendo que tengas instalado unicode en tu sistema y pretendas usar un teclado español.

1ºInstalar el kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r4 (supongo que las versiones superiores tambien funcionaran), las versiones 2.6.16 no funcionan bien y dan esos problemas con la consola

2ºEn /etc/rc.conf

```
# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and

# KEYMAP in the /etc/conf.d/consolefont and /etc/conf.d/keymaps config files.

UNICODE="yes"
```

3ºConfigurar /etc/conf.d/consolefont, con esta fuente

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

4º Configurar /etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
KEYMAP="-u es"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace euro2"
```

4º Para finalizar

 /etc/init.d/keymaps restart

Incluso así yo experimento algun comportamiento raro con la tecla retroceso cuando hago login, si he pulsado la ñ, pero la cosa ha mejorado en un 99 %.

Estoy probando algunas opciones, para ver si esto mejora. Si es asi editara este mensaje.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola cameta,

TodavÃ­a no he probado el kernel 2.6.17-r4, pero tendrÃ© que probarlo a ver si se soluciona lo de los acentos en consola.

Como curiosidad, comentar que el mapa de teclado euro2 te pone el sÃ­mbolo del Euro en la tecla de la letra e, y el mapa euro1 te la pone en la tecla 5. En ambos casos se escribe con <alt gr> tecla.

Algunos teclados (muy pocos, vÃ­ uno asÃ­, que creo que era un Inves) tienen la tecla del Euro dibujada en el 5, asÃ­ que si tenÃ©is uno de esos ya sabÃ©is. TambiÃ©n se pueden cargar ambos mapas, si se quiere.

----------

## esculapio

A veces no es problema propio de la consola sino de que consola. Yo con aterm me volvi loco pero ahora uso urxvt sin problemas. Saludos.

----------

## 7th_sign

pero yo estoy hablando de la consola que sale con ctrl alt + 1,  tiene algun nombre en especial¿????

siempre la he conocido simplemente como consola.

----------

## cameta

Yo tambíen, para mi la que sale con el control+alt+F1 es la CONSOLA. Las otras pues tienen el nombre de xterm, kterm... y son aplicaciones que corren en el entorno grafico.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola de nuevo,

Acabo de actualizar al nuevo kernel 2.6.17-r4 y puedo deciros lo siguiente:

En la consola, POR FIN, ya aparecen los acentos, pero... sÃ³lo en la primera (la que sale por defecto, donde arranca el sistema, y que sale pulsando <alt>f1 desde otra consola o <control><alt>f1 desde modo grÃ¡fico). En las demÃ¡s consolas siguen sin salir los acentos.

En el login siguen pasando cosillas raras. Por ejemplo:

http://www.subir-imagenes.com/subir-fotos-imagenes/be497f2358.jpg

----------

## Ferdy

Y yo que pensaba que tenía que ver con la glibc.... jajajajajajajajajajajaja

Me alegro de que poco a poco se vaya mejorando esto en el kernel, aunque no es algo que necesite, todo hay que decirlo.

pcmaster, intuyo que login no está preparado para aceptar entrada unicode... 

- ferdy

----------

## pcmaster

Si es cosa del login Â¿entonces por quÃ© en la consola 1 funciona y en las demÃ¡s no?

--- editado ---

me medio respondo: lo que NO funciona en las consolas    >1 son los caracteres acentuados. Ni en el login ni tras entrar. Â¿tendrÃ¡ algo que ver con el baselayout, o sigue siendo cosa del kernel?

----------

## cameta

Me alegro de que al fin te aparezcan los acentos en la consola, aunque si en el "login" ocurren cosas "raras", pero es algo que puede "tolerarse", y probablemente este relacionado con el kernel ya que a mi tambíen me ocurre.

De todas maneras el comportamiento normal de "linux" es que si logeas en "mayúsculas" el  sistema entiende que no tienes minusculas (es una reliquia informatica del pasado cuando habia maquinas que sólo tenian mayúsculas, igual que dividir la pantalla en 80 columnas que se heredo de las 80 columnas de las tarjetas perforadas). El comportamento "anormal" es que se pongan las mayusculas por haber puesto antes acentos, o que se bloquee la tecla retroceso si pones la ñ.

En cuanto al tema de que tengas problemas con otras "consolas" pues se puede deber a que has mal configurado el servidor X y eso puede ser por varias cosas.

1ºNo me acaba de convencer tu locale, hay que usar estas dos en el ~/.bashrc

export LANG="es_ES.utf-8"

export LC_ALL="es_ES.utf-8"

2ºNo haber compilado los paquetes con la USE unicode, eso puede dar graves problemas.

3º¿Como has configurado el servidor gráfico?Pueden faltar fuentes, o estar mal ordenadas.

Ya sabes me pones una captura de pantalla con lo que pasa y veremoss que  ocurre.

----------

## pcmaster

1- El LC_ALL ya lo tengo puesto como es_ES.UTF-8. El LC_LANG estÃ¡ en blancooooo porque es como estaba en el HOWTO de Gentoo.

1bis- Como puedes ver, otra graaaacia es que me repite letras Ã©l solito de vez en cuando. SÃ³lo lo hace de tanto en tanto, y parace ser que sÃ³lo estando en las X (he de probarlo mÃ¡s a    fondo).

2- SÃ­, tengo puesto el USE unicode.

3- No me refiero a las consolas en las X, sino a las de texto. AquÃ­ va la prueba que he hecho. He establecido una secuencia de test, que es:

las 5 vocales en minÃºsculas con acento, poner bloqueo mmmmmmmayÃºsculas, las 5 vvvvvocales en mayÃºsculas con acento, enye minuscula, enye mayÃºscula, cedilla minnnnÃºscula, cedilla mayÃºscula, Euro.

la prueba es como sique:

1. Inicio el sistema. En la consola entro como root. tecleo la secuencia de prueba y     obtengo esto (como ves, el teclado me repite letras de vez en cuando):

http://www.subir-imagenes.com/subir-fotos-imagenes/3b14892b47.jpg

2- Ahora cambio con <alt><f2> a la segunda consola, entro igualmente como root, tecleo la misma secuencia y obtengo:

http://www.subir-imagenes.com/subir-fotos-imagenes/8a2e86b9e1.jpg

como ves, los acentos no van.

3- Vuelvo a la consola 1 con <alt><f1>. Borro el texto (funciona Ok) y salgo (logout).

4- Regreso a la consola 2 con <alt><f2>. Borro (tambiÃ©n sale bien) y logout.

5- Entro de nuevo como root, repito la prueba y lo mismo, tecleo la orden de bash reset y entonces el comportamiento cambia:

al escribir la a acentuada, no sale nada, 

al escribir la e acentuada, aparece la a acentuada.

al escribir la i acentuada, sale la e acentuada.

...

y asÃ­ sucesivamente. la enye, cedilla y euro salen mal o no salen:

(la enye minÃºscula la escribÃ­ dos veces seguidas)

http://www.subir-imagenes.com/subir-fotos-imagenes/8a0b352203.jpg

6- cambio a  la consola 1 con <alt><f1>, entro como root, hago un reset y entonces... todavÃ­a peor:

(sÃ³lo escribÃ­ las 5 vocales con minÃºscula, acentuadas)

http://www.subir-imagenes.com/subir-fotos-imagenes/2e61718998.jpg

Como ves debe ser fallo del kernel. Si lo de la repeticiÃ³n de letras no se arregla recompilando algo de las X, creo que volverÃ© al kernel 2.6.16-r13 hasta que el 2.6.17 madure un poquito mÃ¡s... o salga el 2.6.18.

----------

## cameta

Es probablemente un fallo de kernel, yo tengo problemas similares.

En la segunda consola a mi tampoco me aparecen los acentos.

Pero si hago

/etc/init.d/keymaps restart

pues aparecen. 

Otra cuestión es el teclado que te esta repitiendo teclas, ¿te lo hace en todas las aplicaciones?

Podria tratarse de un fallo de Hardware, o que simplemente este extraordinariamente sucio.

Para limpiar un teclado nada como un buen chorro de aire comprimido, como el que se usa para hinchar las ruedas.

----------

## pcmaster

No, sÃ³lo me pasa desde que actualicÃ© el kernel 2.6.17. Es problema del kernel, o de que hay que recompilar algÃºn ejecutable.

De momento me lo hace en todas las aplicaciones en las X, en la consola creo que no (aunque tengo que probarlo mÃ¡s a fondo).Durente la prueba que te dije antes, NO me lo hizo.

----------

## cameta

Problema de kernel mal compilado

¿Que clase de teclado tienes USB, PS2? ¿inalambrico?

El mio es un PS2 y no tengo problemas.

----------

## pcmaster

Es un teclado ps2 estÃ¡ndar. Y parece ser que sÃ³lo lo hace en el entorno grÃ¡fico. Voy a recompilar algunas cosas a ver...

----------

## cameta

Sólo entorno gráfico, ps2 estandard. 

Vamos compruebe el xorg.conf

```
    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "es"
```

Con algo así funciona perfectamente.

Ah mire el centro de control del gnome a ver si tiene la repeticon de teclado puesta a un tiempo demasiado corto.

----------

## pcmaster

SÃ­, lo tengo asÃ­.

Ayer, pensando que serÃ­a cosa de algÃºn ejecutable que no se llevaba bien con el nuevo kernel, usÃ© la orden ps para ver quÃ© habÃ­a funcionando y recompilÃ© los paquetes que aparecÃ­an activos. Hoy parece que se ha solucionado (al menos no se me estÃ¡n repitiendo letras, por ahora)  :Smile: 

Los paquetes que recompilÃ© fueron:

hddtemp, spamassassin, gconf, xfce4-panel, xfce4-session, xfdesktop, xfce4, xorg-x11, xorg-server, baselayout, gkrellm, xinit y vixie-cron.

Alguno de ellos, al parecer, era el culpable, y al recompilar se ha arreglado.

Gracias por tu ayuda.

----------

## cameta

Probablemente el nuevo kernel necesite los paquetes mas modernos.

Creo recordar que antes de actualizar el kernel habia hecho: 

emerge --deep --update --newuse world

emerge -p depclean

revdep-rebuild

----------

## pcmaster

No se han actualizado, se han recompilado las mismas versiones ya instaladas.

Por cierto, hablando de recompilar, hay dos paquetes que al intentar compilarse (Ã©sos sÃ­ que son actualizaciones) no encuentra las fuentes y no se compilan...

# emerge -pv attr acl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.28-r1 [2.4.24] USE="nls" 104 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.34 [2.2.32] USE="nls" 141 kB 

Total size of downloads: 245 kB

#

pero

#emerge -pv attr acl

...

...

...

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /projects/xfs/download/cmd_tars ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR attr-2.4.28.src.tar.gz ... 

No such file `attr-2.4.28.src.tar.gz'.

...

...

...

Resolving xfs.org... 208.42.117.202

Connecting to xfs.org|208.42.117.202|:21...

Y asÃ­ se queda, hasta que da un error de fuera de tiempo porque no consigue conectar con el servidor.

----------

## cameta

Prueba de usar otro mirror de Gentoo.

emerge app-portage/mirror-select y ejecutala. Encontrara otro  mirror y editara /etc/make.conf.

Tambien puedes hacerlo a mano, con un editor

Pero sobretodo NO TOQUES NUNCA el make.globals

que luego pueden pasar cosas muy raras.

# Default rsync mirror

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

# Default distfiles mirrors

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

----------

## pcmaster

Ya habÃ­a cambiado el mirror sin solucionarlo, ahora lo he vuelto a hacer y se ha arreglado. Gracias.

----------

## kropotkin

un poco OT, pero....

¿cual es la gran ventaja de usar UTF-8? ???

yo uso iso-15 con es_ES@EURO y me funcionan los acentos, en todas las aplicaciones, en la consola tambien me funciona la Ñ las palabras con acento y todo, yo uso solo iso-15 y no tengo problemas con anda...

que ventaja se gana al pasar a utf-8 ???

----------

## pcmaster

Que es estÃ¡ndar, ya no hacen falta varias codificaciones segÃºn el paal final acabarÃ¡ usÃ¡ndose solamente Unicode.

----------

## cameta

Por ejemplo este foro podria usar unicode y no ISO-8859-1 como ahora, y probabablemente evitariamos los problemas de visulización que hay.

Una práctica de diseño asquerosa, es empezar a mezclar diferentes codificaciones en una misma dirección: cada ventana con una codificación diferente.

----------

## zhooded

Hola a todos:

Yo sí que he conseguido acentos y caracteres españoles tanto en consola como en X, así como en cualquier aplicación (desde vim, links, openoffice ... ). La verdad es que es tan fácil como seguir el manual y saber los detalles de la instalación para usuarios hispanohablantes, muchos de ellos se hacen con la guía de localización de gentoo y UTF-8. Os puedo describir mi configuración y cómo lo hice si me lo pedís; no hacen falta ni scripts de inicio ni nada, sólo configurarlo todo en condiciones ¡ y muy rápido! en 10 min.

----------

## cameta

Ya puedes poner la guia.

----------

## zhooded

Ahora mismo ando un poco ocupado (examenes y cosas asi), en unos dias os prometo que colgare mi guia, a ver si a alguien le sirve

----------

## opotonil

Pues nada que ha sido cambiar:

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

```

por

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

```

y empezar a funcionarme los acentos. Tambien tengo puesto:

```

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

```

de hacer pruebas, asi que no tengo ni idea de si sera necesario o no...

Salu2.

----------

## 7th_sign

pues ya lo tengo funcionando.

esto se resolvio cuando construi el nuevo kernel que portage me bajo, los otros archivos no los tuve que tocar.

esta es la verisón del kernel

```
lily ~ # uname -a

Linux lily 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 #2 Thu Oct 12 22:43:48 CDT 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+ GNU/Linux

lily ~ #

```

el consolefont lo tengo así

```
CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

```

y dentro de keymap esta esto:

```
KEYMAP="es"

```

Gracias por su ayuda.

Saludos

----------

## pcmaster

El problema de las repeticiones de teclado parece haberse arreglado tras actualizar a gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r2.

Como yo decía: problema del kernel.

----------

## pcmaster

Mi gozo en un pozo.

Ayer después de actualizar no le lo hizo más en unas horas que estuve usando el PC

Hoy vuelve a pasar. Menos, pero ocurre. Voy a volver a poner lo de Option "XKBdisable"  "yes"   en el xorg.conf a ver.

----------

